# New & Improved Bimmerfest Members 3 Series "super Special"



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

Well everyone, the time has come to update our 3 series "bimmerfest member's special." Jon and I are doing our best to offer all you enthusiasts the rockingest deals around!!

For an ordered 2003 325i sedan:
Invoice (+) $1000.00 and we'll throw in floormats @ no cost.

For an ordered 2003 330i sedan (extremely limited):
Invoice (+) $2,000.00; floormats @ no cost.

2004 325Ci cpes, 325Cic convertibles, 330Ci coupes and 330Cic convertibles: NO SPECIALS AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME (due to limited supplies) :-(

"EURO DELIVERY SPECIALS" are available for both 2003 and 2004 models!!

Now for the disclaimers! 
This offer is not for coupes, convertibles, 330 models, etc..
This offer is not for Performance Delivery Center orders.
Physical delivery MUST BE ACCEPTED at Cutter Motors in Santa Barbara, CA. (NO EXCEPTIONS)*

*I have found that almost without exception, the amount saved with our "specials" is negated when the cost of transporting the vehicle to another destination for final delivery is factored into 
the equation.

I try to respond promptly to all inquiries. However I do have to prioritize my responses to those that come from California and vicinity, prior to answering inquiries from the midwest, east coast, etc..

That's it. No gimmicks etc...

Contact me (Franco Karzag) directly through e-mail at [email protected] or fill out a "no hassle quote request" at

No-Hassle Quote Request

Please mention that you are responding to this post.

Thanks,

Franco Karzag
Internet Sales Manager
Cutter Motors New


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dang Franco!

That didn't take long!!!

Congrats! TomwannaBMW...

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Order has been modified to G7AT Black Cloth
Interior...

:thumbup:


----------



## TomwannaBMW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Oh, the joy!!!*

Can I have an M3 loaner until my 330i gets here??? :angel:


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Order has been modified to G7AT Black Cloth
> Interior...
> 
> :thumbup: *


Black Coth !!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I love cloth too-- but why didn't you just stick w/ the std alcantara/laser cloth in the ZHP?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

robg said:


> *I love cloth too-- but why didn't you just stick w/ the std alcantara/laser cloth in the ZHP? *


That's what the G7AT is!

:thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Uh, yeah, I knew that...:eeps: 

E3AT is the normal black cloth, right?


----------



## nd89sc88 (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't see any mention of 325xi's. Are they available under this special?

Bill

P.S. My in-laws live in So-Cal, so I'm thinking maybe my wife and I could arrange a one-way flight and have an epic cross-country break-in from California to Minnesota this summer.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

damn, I must be doing really well with my dealer then...2 cars..both 330i's 3% over invoice usually about 1100-1400 depending on options w/mats...


----------



## dennett (Mar 24, 2003)

Is this deal good for 325iT's ?


----------

